# For the love of all things holy, please help me stop the screeching!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you have had a vet check and there doesn't seem to be anything medical to account for these behavior changes I think I would consult a behaviorist.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm glad you've joined us! And I agree with @lily cd re that a behaviourist might be able to help assess him better. Here's a good place to start:



https://www.dacvb.org/search/custom.asp?id=4709



I'm sure many would do remote assessments and/or consulting right now. 

Has Ollie's behaviour changed at all otherwise? Does he seem more nervous? Or more sensitive? Does he flinch a lot, that sort of thing? Since he's not in pain, I wonder if he might actually have some hearing loss.

It's also possible something happened way back at the start of all this that didn't seem like a big deal to you, but seemed like a VERY big deal to him. And this is how he's learned to cope.


----------



## Ollie'sMama (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for the resource! I wasn't sure where to begin with this sort of thing. 

(Re: Has Ollie's behaviour changed at all otherwise? Does he seem more nervous? Or more sensitive? Does he flinch a lot, that sort of thing? Since he's not in pain, I wonder if he might actually have some hearing loss.)

I actually worried about hearing loss first because our older dog (who passed a little over a year ago) had total hearing loss due to late stage Cushing's. We took Ollie to the specialist his brother (in love) saw but his hearing checked out top notch. The same with his eyes. I _really_ want (selfishly) this to be a physical ailment so I can help him stop the behavior and alleviate whatever trigger might be causing it, but we just haven't found anything. 

(Re: It's also possible something happened way back at the start of all this that didn't seem like a big deal to you, but seemed like a VERY big deal to him. And this is how he's learned to cope.)

This is what I'm afraid of. We've had a few very chaotic years, moving twice, and in a constant state of renovation in our current home. We had to put our oldest down at 17.5 four years ago with a brain tumor, then two years later (last year) our next one reached 16 and we lost him due to complications from advanced Cushing's. Even though we have done our best to pour extra love and attention his way, he was just so sad after that loss. We got him a puppy last Christmas and his puppy-like joy returned. It's very difficult to pinpoint when, exactly, the screeching started. My husband says he remembers him screeching for most of his life, especially when coming in and getting startled by the doggy door flap, but I don't remember him doing it consistently until about two years ago. And now that both of us are home 24/7 and homeschooling our daughter due to my high-risk status for COVID, I feel like it's only intensified. We don't go a single day without at least 3 or 4 screams. And (though this may be selective memory), I can't remember ever hearing him do it when he's not in the room with us for attention. Maybe related and maybe not, he has now decided not to use the dog door at all and asks to be let out and back in, crying and barking for access and not even breaking his protest when it's cold or raining outside. I read a number of articles on retraining with a dog door. We purchased a completely clear door based on the suggestion that he might fear what he can't see. And we made sure it was one with adjustable magnets and a very light flap so that it would be easy to open and not heavy on his tail end to close. If I stand next to the door and tell him to go outside, he will use the flap. But if I walk away and he's ready to come back in, he will stand outside the doggy door and bark until I come to the doggy door and tell him to come inside (and he'll use the door to do so if I'm standing there). This behavior is what leads me to believe the screech has become a tool he uses because it gets EVERYONE's attention immediately. I'm just not sure what to do about it.

I'm going to see what I can find via the link you gave me later this evening. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It really could be so many things, but it does sound a little like he's training you. Dogs (especially intelligent dogs) are good at doing what works best for them.

I'm sure you've already tried this, but ignoring his screams would be my first step in dealing with this (after ruling out health issues, of course). I'd probably simultaneously teach him some better, even more efficient, even _more_ rewarding ways to meet his needs.

Easier said than done, right? A behaviourist should be able to help you make a plan.


----------



## chickennugget (Oct 17, 2020)

I absolutely second finding a behaviorist!

I can't imagine the "scream" you describe, but my pup came to our house as an EXTREMELY vocal pup (I think I actually asked for advice about it somewhere on this sub). Since then, we tried to teach her ways to ask for the things she wants instead of whining for them and it has helped a lot. 

So I guess one thing to consider is, does the screaming seem to be the pup asking for something? To get pet, to get let outside, etc. etc. and is there an alternate behavior you could teach instead?

Example: My puppy used to whine profusely when I got her food ready or before going out the door. I started asking for her to sit, so she learned sitting was the "asking" and she didn't need to whine, and after it became routine she will sit w/o being asked. This has cut her whining down a lot (she still whines out of excitement and frustration and anxiety sometimes, though). 

Just something to try, I'm not an expert but this helped my pup a lot. But a professional would be able to assess you dog's body language etc. much better!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like a behaviorist would be helpful. On the same wavelength as Chicken, some families teach their dogs to ring a bell to signal that they need to go out. The bell isn't a doorbell exactly, it's more like a string of sleigh bells ('tis the season) tied to the doorknob, that their dogs can nose or paw or otherwise jingle (sorry) to ask for help. This is not as convenient as using the doggy door, but might replace the 5-alarm screech.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

When our cat suffered mental deterioration from aging, he began loudly meowing for no reason. It started when he lost his companion cat, but it got really bad over time.

It was only when we finally had to let him go at 17 that the vet mentioned that older pets sometimes do this. If he's always been a screamer, then it's probably not that. But if it's a lot worse, you might want to ask your vet.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Second the idea of a behaviorist . I would also ask the vet about raising the Gabapentin. Can't imagine living with the screaming. Will be keeping one little prayer for you and and your poodle.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I wonder if you could teach the "Quiet" command? I teach it by gently grasping the muzzle and holding the mouth closed while saying "Quiet!". This is useful when all 4 dogs are barking at a coyote, deer, or horse crossing our property!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A behaviorist is an excellent idea. I don’t know if you’ve looked into this, but early dementia might also be a cause. When it starts, the behaviors are easy to miss but as time passes the become more obvious. It’s probably not the cause, but just in case.


----------

